# The Host of Ulthuan



## melsaphim (Jan 1, 2010)

Now over the years I've been randomly appearing on this forum I've started many many project logs and as time goes by all of them have been forgotten or given up on, it's a bad habit I admit to having. I just can't seem to settle on one thing for more than a week or so. Lately however I've found a force I like and I've been with it for 3 weeks now which in and of itself is somewhat of an achievement for me. So I've made a promise to myself. I'm going to start this project log here and keep to it for as long as it takes to get a full playable army painted up for once. Every weekend I'll make sure to post some form of update and even some during the weeks if I feel I've got something worth showing. So here it is my High Elf project log that will actually get finished :shok:

It all started when I managed to get my hands on some IOB models cheap from my flgs, namely the mage, griffon and reavers (the guys on horses). After grabbing these guys I popped onto ebay and saw some amazing bases from 'base x of war'. The bases all look like a ruined High Elf temple or something so I straight away grabbed them up to base the models I've got, I even got a movement tray for the horse guys :grin:

First I painted the mage. I didn't want to stick to the blue and white of GW elves so I went for a cream and red that I think fits in with the bases better then the normal scheme would of done. The model itself has taken me nearly 10 hours to complete but I'm completely proud of the overall outcome in the end I think it works really well.

Right before I bore you all to death with the details here are some pics of the finished guy, on his base and everything (another achievement as its been months since i finished a single damn figure ><)

Front:









Rear:









Staff:









C&C is welcome as always guys and this time I'm gonna finish this project k:

Melsaphim


----------



## Firefighter X (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm quite fond of what you've done here. I like the alternate colour scheme. My only recomendation would be to maybe paint a few runes or freehand designs about the mini, as there are large flat areas that could use some "breaking up". Other than that, I really like it. I've considered finally getting into fantasy and the High Elves keep me coming back to them. I"ll be watching you with anticipation.

GREAT start.

Cheers, 

FFX


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Pretty nice start, looking forward to more .


----------



## melsaphim (Jan 1, 2010)

Firefighter X said:


> I'm quite fond of what you've done here. I like the alternate colour scheme. My only recomendation would be to maybe paint a few runes or freehand designs about the mini, as there are large flat areas that could use some "breaking up". Other than that, I really like it. I've considered finally getting into fantasy and the High Elves keep me coming back to them. I"ll be watching you with anticipation.


Thankyou I've thought of doing runes on the larger 'flat' areas but don't feel confident enough in my own freehand skills to put such things on a model I'm supremely proud of. As for the alternate colour scheme I do think it sets of the model rather well and really does fit in with the temple bases I have.

On a side note I've begun work on prince Althran in my own colour scheme and the reaver horsey people, I've also just advance ordered my magic dice sets so I'm super excited about getting my storm of magic games in and am already considering what to add to these lovely elves ready for stormy battles ahead (white lions anyone :biggrin: )

Cheers

Melsaphim

Also update with pics will be up friday probably cos it's my birthday tues and i'm off shopping on weds so no time to paint ^^


----------



## Saulot (May 25, 2011)

Crisp work! Interesting colour scheme.. Nice gold highlighting on the helmet! Looking forward for more!



melsaphim said:


> Also update with pics will be up friday probably cos it's my birthday tues and i'm off shopping on weds so no time to paint ^^


Oh, advanced happy birthday! *whapish* Now, back to painting! *whapish* 

:laugh:


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

Nice work so far. I agree about some runes or such being needed. With what you've done on the staff, some runes should be easy enough. Check out the High Elf army book, I believe they have some sample ones.


----------



## melsaphim (Jan 1, 2010)

morning to all who read this ^^ I know I said Friday would be the day for picture based updates and I do have some pics of my PIP prince althran model to post up tomorrow but for now I thought I'd show you all what I'm going to be working on over the next few weeks.

With it being my birthday Tuesday I went off to Lincoln yesterday to rid myself of all the money I got for my B-day. And so off to GW I went and bought a load of new shiny models to play with.










So over the next few weeks I will be working on:

Alith Anar the shadow king
Cockatrice
Phoenix Guard
Noble/prince both foot and mounted
archers

and finishing off my Prince Althran and the reavers and a griffon so all in all a lot to be working on, yet I've never enjoyed the hobby as much as I am now I'm painting again :biggrin:

Cheers

Melsaphim


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

Indeed, this is a great start! I also like what you have done with the base, it's very elvish looking.

Happy belated birthday and looking forward to seeing your project develope as it seems you got your hands full =P


----------



## melsaphim (Jan 1, 2010)

Well here I am with the first of my friday updates with pictures, and to be honest the first time I've ever kept to a schedule with my models :laugh: 

So I've spent the week working on mainly Prince Althran (foot version), that I picked up from my lfgs some time back, and building up the models I got from my b-day this week. Althran has also been done in the colour scheme I used on my mage and so far I think he looks cool but then again that's for you guys to decide, so here he is (though not finished ofc);


















C&C welcome guys
Cheers
Melsaphim


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

Looking pretty good, but a better picture would be nice. I'd put a red wash or somesuch in to the mouth, to make it appear more natural.


----------



## melsaphim (Jan 1, 2010)

Masked Jackal said:


> Looking pretty good, but a better picture would be nice. I'd put a red wash or somesuch in to the mouth, to make it appear more natural.


I agree I need to find a better method of taking pictures, my hands just wont stop shaking whilst I'm trying to take them :laugh:

Thankyou for the tip on the mouth I've never quite been able to get them looking good but using washes never occured to me to be honest, I shall try it out as soon as I can because unfortunately Althran has been pushed aside for the Cockatrice. This thing is a wonder to paint and I'll show you it in all it's finecast glory next week hopefully :grin:

Cheers
Mels


----------



## melsaphim (Jan 1, 2010)

Hey guys sorry for the late update this week, I know it isn't friday but i am here with picture based goodness of the progress I've been making with these guys (oh and sorry for the double post ><)

This week I've managed to finish Prince Althran, build all the models i bought on my B-Day and get started painting the Cockatrice so all in all I think a good week. And I'm not bored of the pointy eared fellows yet either which is a first.

Anyway on to the pictures.

Prince Althran; (the only image missing is the inside of the shield which i painted to look like grained wood)


























Cockatrice;









Althran was a joy to paint and i really am liking the alternate colour scheme on these characters. I haven't got an awesome base for him like the mage yet but i will have one soon as i still have to base the rest of my army aswell :biggrin:

As for the Cockatrice, this thing is heaven to paint. I had no faults in the moulding and the thing went together seamlessly, i guess i was one of the lucky ones, and the detail is amazing when it comes to painting. The only problem now is that i don't like to drybrush i like to pick each strand out individually which is a killer but i think looks good but thats just me.

C&C welcome as always guys it's off to build my 15 new archers and get that phoenix guard unit up to 20 ^^

Melsaphim


----------

